
Pope Francis urges Catholics to give up phones and trolling for Lent - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2020/2/26/21154340/pope-francis-ash-wednesday-lent-speech-internet-insults-phones
======
joezydeco
"Do onto others..." for 40 days and then it's back to the cafeteria plan!

